# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Diabetes is linked to acute thiamine (vitamin B1) deficiency

## donnay

*Diabetes is linked to acute thiamine (vitamin B1) deficiency* 

by: *Paul Fassa*

Stuart Lindsay is a PharmD (PhD in pharmacy) who contributed an article to orthomolecular.org entitled "Confessions of a Frustrated Pharmacist." He wrote of his frustrations of being ostracized from members of the medical community as he became aware of how drugs weren't working to cure much of anything.

Orthomolecular medicine is the appropriate application of high dosage nutraceutical supplements for treating diseases.

Stuart was observing people on pharmaceutical drugs not getting better, and he was hearing vitamin users talk of their improved health conditions. He began reading more about supplements and questioning his superiors at the pharmacist's graduate school he was attending.

He managed to obtain his PharmD degree despite his occasional conflicts and disagreements with the teaching staff. (1)

Then he was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. His vision was good and other common type 2 diabetes symptoms were not unbearable. His main symptom of concern was the neuropathy affecting his feet, sometimes numb and sometimes painful.


*The frustrated pharmacist takes another path*

Realizing the pain pills for his feet and other drugs prescribed by his doctor wouldn't help his condition, Stuart decided to go with his non-mainstream medical research and use supplements.

After researching several studies, most importantly UK Dr. Paul Thornalley's theory of diabetes as an acute thiamine deficiency, Stuart started taking 300 mg three times a day using benfotiamine, a fat soluble or lipid form of thiamine.

Having researched Dr. Thornalley's theory of diabetes being an acute thiamine deficiency and other supporting studies, he started a regimen of vitamin and mineral supplements.

He told his doctor that if it didn't work out, he'd succumb to the doctor's list of prescribed drugs, which included pain killers and statin drugs. But that didn't happen. Within a week the intense foot pain was gone, and withing three weeks all peripheral neuropathy sensations had ceased.

They would come back when he stopped taking them, but at least he wasn't suffering from the side effects of expensive drugs. Diabetics lose thiamine with their usually increased urination issues.

Stuart states, "If you go to PubMed and enter the keywords 'thiamine deficiency' and 'diabetes' you will get dozens of references that describe how many symptoms of diabetes are caused by a thiamine deficiency it generates." (2)


Dr. Dach concurs
Dr. Jeffrey Dach, a holistic MD based in South Florida, concurs with Stuart's decisions except for one item, Stuart's rejection of Metformin, which Dr. Dache asserts is a rare "good drug" for diabetics.

He lists the supplements used with Stuart's nutraceutical approach:

* Benfotiamine thiamine - 300mg 3X daily
* Pyridoxal-5-phosphate - 100 mg daily
* Magnisium citrate - 300 mg 3X daily with meals
* Acetyl-L-Canitine - 1,000 mg between meals daily
* Buffered vitamin C - 2,000 to 3,000 mg with meals

Dr. Dach added a few of his own recommendations:

* Alpha Lipoic Acid
* Vanadium with Chromium
* Dietary Fiber
* Tocotrienol Vitamin E
* Exercise and weight reduction program, for which he advises to call his office

Dr. Dach concludes in his article linked below that benfotiamine thiamine should be included for all diabetes patients. He cites several academic sources in addition to his report on the diabetic symptom reduction by the "frustrated pharmacist". (3)

Both Stuart and Dr. Dach refer to the ACCORD (Action to Control Cardiovascular Risk in Diabetes) five-year study failure that proved the opposite of their stated aim. (4) (5)

Essentially they're both saying diabetes or its symptoms are not completely handled by mainstream medicine, and that nutritional medicine does at least handle the symptoms that even lowering blood sugar doesn't.

Sources for this article include:

(1) http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v08n05.shtml

(2) http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v08n19.shtml

(3) http://jeffreydach.com

(4) http://www.diabetes.org

(5) http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/07/he...tes.html?_r=1&


About the author:
Paul Fassa is dedicated to warning others about the current corruption of food and medicine and guiding others toward a direction for better health with no restrictions on health freedom. You can visit his blog at http://healthmaven.blogspot.com


Source:
*Natural News*

----------


## squarepusher

*What Are the Best Sources of Vitamin B1?*                                              Wednesday, 16 Mar 2011 04:25 PM



          Share:
 
 
 

      More . . . 
A A   |     
Email Us   |     
                 Print   |     
Forward Article 




  0
inShare 


 	                            Vitamin B1 is one of the most essential vitamins required  by the body. It is a water soluble vitamin and plays a key role in  carrying out the metabolic activities of the system. Vitamin B1 helps  convert carbohydrates into energy. It improves the nervous system, and  prevents numbness and tingling in body parts. A deficiency of vitamin B1  can lead to loss of appetite and weight, constipation, fatigue, and  depression.

 There are several food sources of vitamin B1 including: 

*Brewer’s yeast:* Brewer’s yeast, which contains 4.3 mg of thiamin per ounce, is the best source of vitamin B1.

*Whole grains, cereals, and beans:* Wheat germ, brown rice,  rice bran, oatmeal, legumes, peanuts, sunflower seeds, and dried  soybeans are all rich sources of vitamin B1. Of these, sunflower seeds  are the best as they contain 3.3 mg of thiamine per 140 gm of seeds.

*Meat:* Most meat products like poultry, pork, liver, kidney, and fish are excellent sources of vitamin B1.

*Unrefined, unprocessed, fortified food:* Enriched flours,  fortified breads, cereals, and pasta are all good sources of vitamin B1.  Fortified food has added vitamin B1 and can be easily absorbed by the  body. Egg yolk is also a vitamin B1 food source.

*Dry fruits*: Pistachio nuts, raw peanuts, Brazil nuts, dried  pecans, and raisins are vitamin B1 rich food sources. High vitamin B1  content can be obtained from dry fruits if eaten dried and raw. The  cooked and roasted dry fruits lose nearly 30 per cent of vitamin B1. 

*Green leafy vegetables:* Mushroom, Brussels sprouts,  asparagus, peas, millet, cabbage, broccoli, avocados, raisins, and plums  are some of the vegetables and fruits that are rich sources of vitamin  B1.

 Most vegetables and fruits listed above can provide maximum vitamin  B1 benefits if eaten raw or in the form of salads. Excessive cooking of  these vegetables results in a loss of at least 25 percent of the  vitamin B1 content.

 Though dairy products and vegetables are not the best sources for  vitamin B1, they do provide the vitamin in small proportions. Dairy  products help in balancing the diet by providing associated nutrients,  which aid vitamin B1 absorption in the body.

 Although vitamin B1 is available in the form of supplements like  spirulina, these must be taken only under the guidance of a physician.  Excessive intake of vitamin B1 supplements can cause sweating,  restlessness, nausea, and, in some cases, even death. 

 Vitamin B1 deficiency can be seen in people who take carbohydrate  rich food over a long time. Carbohydrate rich food like rice, cake,  sugar juices, ice-creams, candies, and carbonated drinks, are low in  vitamin B1.



Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com  http://www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/...#ixzz2VRHWHEhP 
 Urgent: Should Obamacare Be Repealed? Vote Here Now!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Is the thimine deficiency from diet (which is also a likely cause of the diabetes)- not eathing foods high in it and other nutrients while eating nutritionally poor foods-  or is it the casuse?  Improving diet can improve ones health and reduce diabetes risk.

----------


## I<3Liberty

Type 2 diabetes is more linked to overweight and obesity than deficiencies. The type 2 diabetes and obesity prevalence maps are almost identical. America needs to skinny down!  People have been cured of their type 2 diabetes just by returning to a normal weight and eating a better diet.

----------


## donnay

> Type 2 diabetes is more linked to overweight and obesity than deficiencies. The type 2 diabetes and obesity prevalence maps are almost identical. America needs to skinny down!  People have been cured of their type 2 diabetes just by returning to a normal weight and eating a better diet.



How does one get obese?  

Most chronic illnesses are do to nutritional deficiencies.  Many chronic illnesses can be reversed simply by correcting those deficiencies.

----------


## I<3Liberty

Some might, but you can't forget about the food culture, food deserts, sedentary lifestyle, and super giga hubba jubba sodas with 900 calorie burgers.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> How does one get obese?  
> 
> Most chronic illnesses are do to nutritional deficiencies.  Many chronic illnesses can be reversed simply by correcting those deficiencies.


Very true, donnay.   I know you are also a strong proponent of Vitamin D.   My health advisor suggested 6000 mg of D for our whole family, just today.  It helps the neurotransmitters - that also help with weight loss.

----------


## sratiug

> Some might, but you can't forget about the food culture, food deserts, sedentary lifestyle, and super giga hubba jubba sodas with 900 calorie burgers.


A 900 calorie burger cannot cause type 2 diabetes or make you obese.  Type 2 diabetes and obesity are caused by excess carbohydrate intake.  Carbs cause insulin release, which is a fat storage hormone, which blocks nearly all fat burning.  The calorie theory of weight gain was disproven in 1893.  Eat more fat and protein and fewer carbs to lose weight.  Fat is the body's primary fuel source and in the absence of carbs most dietary fat will be burned for energy.

----------


## donnay

> Very true, donnay.   I know you are also a strong proponent of Vitamin D.   My health advisor suggested 6000 mg of D for our whole family, just today.  It helps the neurotransmitters - that also help with weight loss.


Louise,

I am currently doing 10,000 IU's daily.  I use the liquid D3 which I find works better for me.  I am not going to drop that intake until summer officially gets here and I can absorb some good UVB rays.

----------


## donnay

> A 900 calorie burger cannot cause type 2 diabetes or make you obese.  Type 2 diabetes and obesity are caused by excess carbohydrate intake.  Carbs cause insulin release, which is a fat storage hormone, which blocks nearly all fat burning.  The calorie theory of weight gain was disproven in 1893.  Eat more fat and protein and fewer carbs to lose weight.  Fat is the body's primary fuel source and in the absence of carbs most dietary fat will be burned for energy.


I definitely agree.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Louise,
> 
> *I am currently doing 10,000 IU's daily.*  I use the liquid D3 which I find works better for me.  I am not going to drop that intake until summer officially gets here and I can absorb some good UVB rays.


It is possble to get too much vitamin D (it is fat soluable so it can build up in the body).   Some info:
http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about...uch-vitamin-d/



> Although most people take vitamin D supplements without any problems, it’s possible to take too much. This is called vitamin D toxicity. Vitamin D toxicity, where vitamin D can be harmful, usually happens if you take 40,000 IU per day for a couple of months or longer, or take a very large one-time dose.
> 
> Vitamin D is fat-soluble, which means your body has a hard time getting rid of it if you take too much. When you take large amounts of vitamin D, your liver produces too much of a chemical called 25(OH)D.
> 
> When your 25(OH)D levels are too high, this can cause high levels of calcium to develop in your blood. High blood calcium is a condition called hypercalcemia.
> 
> The symptoms of hypercalcemia include:
>  ■feeling sick or being sick
>  ■poor appetite or loss of appetite
> ...

----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A 900 calorie burger cannot cause type 2 diabetes or make you obese.  Type 2 diabetes and obesity are caused by excess carbohydrate intake.  Carbs cause insulin release, which is a fat storage hormone, which blocks nearly all fat burning.  The calorie theory of weight gain was disproven in 1893.  Eat more fat and protein and fewer carbs to lose weight.  Fat is the body's primary fuel source and in the absence of carbs most dietary fat will be burned for energy.


This^^  The OP makes little sense to me.  Vitamin B1 (or lack of it) has nothing to do with diabetes.  It's an insulin/blood sugar problem.

----------


## donnay

> This^^  The OP makes little sense to me.  Vitamin B1 (or lack of it) has nothing to do with diabetes.  It's an insulin/blood sugar problem.



*Vitamin B1 Deficiency Key To Vascular Problems For Diabetic Patients, Study Suggests*
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0807092044.htm

*Thiamine Deficiency and Diabetes by Jeffrey Dach MD*
http://open.salon.com/blog/jeffrey_d...effrey_dach_md

*Vitamin Deficiency Implicated in Diabetes*
http://www.theepochtimes.com/news/7-8-21/58886.html

----------


## I<3Liberty

Some of the extreme morbidly obese with type 2 diabetes were cured upon weight loss. Weight is the largest factor and is much more present in type 2 diabetes patients than deficiencies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Vitamin B1 Deficiency Key To Vascular Problems For Diabetic Patients, Study Suggests*
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0807092044.htm
> 
> *Thiamine Deficiency and Diabetes by Jeffrey Dach MD*
> http://open.salon.com/blog/jeffrey_d...effrey_dach_md
> 
> *Vitamin Deficiency Implicated in Diabetes*
> http://www.theepochtimes.com/news/7-8-21/58886.html


From your salon link: 


> *What is Diabetes?*The definition of diabetes is elevated blood sugar.  Type One, juvenile diabetes, is caused by pancreatic failure, and insulin deficiency resulting in elevated blood sugar.  The more common Type Two diabetes in adults is an "insulin resistance" problem associated with obesity and metabolic syndrome.  In this second type of diabetes, insulin levels are adequate or even quite elevated, however, there is "insulin resistance", meaning the hormone message of the circulating insulin is ignored and blood sugar remains elevated in spite of large amounts of circulating insulin. 
>  
> 
> *Pharmacist Stuart Lindsey Comes Clean 
> *
> Stuart Lindsey is a pharmacist with a few observations about diabetic drug treatment written in a May 2012 article. (1A )  For many years, Stuart managed a neighborhood pharmacy observing his diabetic customers faithfully taking diabetic medications, yet they had little improvement in health: Here is a quote from his article:
> 
> "*After prolonged consumption of their diabetic medications, their health did not improve. This was disturbing to me (1A)"*
> When Stuart Lindsey himself developed diabetes, presenting as painful neuropathy in his feet, he began researching diabetes, in a self-interested attempt to understand and cure his symptoms.  While researching, Stuart discovered a 2005 paper by Dr. Thornalley detailing how many of the symptoms of diabetes are due to thiamine deficiency (Vitamin B1).(7)


This doesn't counter what I said.  There are symptoms of diabetes exacerbated by other deficiencies.  But B vitamin deficiency itself cannot cause diabetes.  Diabetes is basically chronic insulin resistance.  This is why some diabetics have to take insulin supplements.  (my maternal grandmother had to take the shots)

----------


## PaulC

> A 900 calorie burger cannot cause type 2 diabetes  or make you obese.  Type 2 diabetes and obesity are caused by excess  carbohydrate intake.  Carbs cause insulin release, which is a fat  storage hormone, which blocks nearly all fat burning.  The calorie  theory of weight gain was disproven in 1893.  Eat more fat and protein  and fewer carbs to lose weight.  Fat is the body's primary fuel source  and in the absence of carbs most dietary fat will be burned for  energy.


Bingo!

----------


## donnay

> From your salon link: 
> This doesn't counter what I said.  There are symptoms of diabetes exacerbated by other deficiencies.  But B vitamin deficiency itself cannot cause diabetes.  Diabetes is basically chronic insulin resistance.  This is why some diabetics have to take insulin supplements.  (my maternal grandmother had to take the shots)



You original statement was:  _"The OP makes little sense to me. Vitamin B1 (or lack of it) has nothing to do with diabetes. It's an insulin/blood sugar problem."_

The studies are showing that indeed B1 Thiamine deficiency is a piece of the puzzle for diabetics. There are a host of factors that cause one to be a diabetic--much of which is link to mineral deficiencies that cause insulin resistance.

----------


## ghengis86

I have a close personal friend that developed type 2 diabetes in his late 40's. after a couple of years on all types of meds, he finally started eating right a began walking. Nothing crazy. He lost weight slowly over time, dropping about 50-60lbs. He doesn't take any of his meds any longer and is basically 'cured' of the type 2. All he does now is eat right and walk a few miles a day. 

Imagine if everybody could eat right and walk a few miles a day. Simple diet and exercise.

----------


## donnay

> I have a close personal friend that developed type 2 diabetes in his late 40's. after a couple of years on all types of meds, he finally started eating right a began walking. Nothing crazy. He lost weight slowly over time, dropping about 50-60lbs. He doesn't take any of his meds any longer and is basically 'cured' of the type 2. All he does now is eat right and walk a few miles a day. 
> 
> Imagine if everybody could eat right and walk a few miles a day. Simple diet and exercise.


It definitely is true.  I know a few diabetics who no longer take [synthetic] insulin and reversed their diabetes.  Also they had blood work done to see which vitamins and minerals they were deficient in and started to supplement with a good pharmaceutical grade supplements.

Many diabetics are deficient in trace minerals--especially chromium and vanadium.  Chromium and Vanadium shown to help metabolize glucose and regulate blood sugar levels.

Sources:
https://level4now.com/image/data/Cli...Metabolism.pdf
http://curezone.com/foods/trace_minerals.asp
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3575229
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/chromium-000294.htm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9550454

----------


## ghengis86

> It definitely is true.  I know a few diabetics who no longer take [synthetic] insulin and reversed their diabetes.  Also they had blood work done to see which vitamins and minerals they were deficient in and started to supplement with a good pharmaceutical grade supplements.
> 
> Many diabetics are deficient in trace minerals--especially chromium and vanadium.  Chromium and Vanadium shown to help metabolize glucose and regulate blood sugar levels.
> 
> Sources:
> https://level4now.com/image/data/Cli...Metabolism.pdf
> http://curezone.com/foods/trace_minerals.asp
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3575229
> http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/chromium-000294.htm
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9550454


Even if people didn't go as in depth as you have and just thought a out what they ate and got some basic exercise, this type 2 diabetes would be a thing of the past. Why aren't doctors focusing more on nutrition and exercise?  I know, I know...follow the money.

----------


## PaulC

> I have a close personal friend that developed type 2 diabetes in his late 40's. after a couple of years on all types of meds, he finally started eating right a began walking. Nothing crazy. He lost weight slowly over time, dropping about 50-60lbs. He doesn't take any of his meds any longer and is basically 'cured' of the type 2. All he does now is eat right and walk a few miles a day. 
> 
> Imagine if everybody could eat right and walk a few miles a day. Simple diet and exercise.


Exactly.

----------

